#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Best overland route from Pattaya to Phnom Penh?

## bkkpirate

As the subject say looking for the best route.  Travel time is not an issue.    Also, I don't want to deal with the headaches of Survarnabhumi Airport (going through there four times in 9 months is enough headaches).  Did the Phnom Penh to Koh Kong route back in March for what seemed to be twelve hours.  Should, I just bite the bullet and go through Poipet and the hassle to get to Phnom Penh.  Maybe try a different route to Trat,  Sihanoukville to Phnom Penh?  Or Pailin to Battambang then on to Phnom Penh.

Too much coffee, not enough time...

Thank you gentlemen.
Cheers!

----------


## keda

When I used to do the overland from Pty it was always via Trat and usually overnight at Koh  Kong, then a choice between Sanukville or direct according to the bladder, but that was more than 2 years ago so things might be different.

Certainly wouldn't recommend the Poipet route if the EU hasn't paid to upgrade the donkey track to Batambang.

----------


## dirtydog

Here,s a link for Phnom Penh to Trat travel trip Cambodia to Thailand

----------


## LukDod

Update...Nov-29  [note...this info also appears on DirtyDogs above link]

The road (Hwy-48) from Koh Kong to Hwy-4 is about 138km...and at Hwy-4 you either go north to Phnom Penh (abt 150km) or south to Sihanoukville (abt 50km).

I was last on the the road (by motorcycle) from Koh Kong to Hwy-4 last April; at that time is was about 60% paved. It's a well designed (surprising for Cambodia) high-speed road. Reports from fellow bike riders indicate the road from Koh Kong is now 90% paved as of late Oct. There is a short section of construction after Koh Kong and before the first bridge, as well as a few other unfinished areas. The first bridge is now completed and open, at least to motorcycles. River crossings, via ferry, are still needed where the remaining 3 bridges are being constructed.

Note, too, that the cost of the Cambo tourist Visa is not 1000-Bt, as is posted elsewhere on Teak door, but $20-US. They will accept Baht, but US-$ is the primary currency, other than Cambodia Riel which is used mainly for nominal purchases. Yet, most travellers _will_ pay more than the actual fee (up to the equivalent of1500-Bt!), as scamming is the byword at all Cambo border points...unless you stand your ground!!  Most travellers are too impatient and the result is the continued scamming.

I'll be again riding from Pattaya to Cambo, via Poipet, in late Dec, for a friend's wedding. I'll be returning via Koh Kong, in January, and will post of the current condition of Hwy-48 to Koh Kong. Compared to not-to-many years ago, when that road was just a long miserable and often muddy bog, it's now a breeze!! When completed it will likely put the ocean ferry to Sihanoukville out of business.

----------


## Reaper

How was the trip via Poipet? Any pictures as I have never ventured beyond the Poipet border.

----------

